# Fischereischein Bayern : wie alt muss ich sein



## alex g (19. September 2010)

da ich schon die Suchfunktion benutzt hatte aber nicht schlauer geworde bin , frag ich halt mal.
Wie alt muss ich sein , um in Bayern den Angelschein machen zu können ?

mfg Alex


----------



## alex g (19. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein Bayern : wie alt muss ich sein*

danke , aber ich verstehe die Tabelle nicht , in der Beschrieben wird , wie man für lebenslänglich zahlt . Bezahlt man da nur einmal , oder 14 -22 300 euro usw. ?


----------



## alex g (19. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein Bayern : wie alt muss ich sein*

Was denkt Ihr , was rentiert sich mehr , für 5 Jahre bezahlen oder lebenslänglich ?


----------



## DerJonsen (20. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein Bayern : wie alt muss ich sein*

Kauf dir nur 5 Jahre, 75 Euro sind schon viel Geld und du musst erstmal 20 Jahre Angeln um das ""lebenslänglich"" wieder reinzuholen, wenn du nach 5 Jahren immer mehr Lust hast (und sicherlich auch andere finanzielle Möglichkeiten) dann kannste dir das überlegen. Ausserdem wer weiß, vllt lebste da schon gar nich mehr in Deutschland (ok, vllt eher nach 10 Jahren )


----------



## Parasol (21. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein Bayern : wie alt muss ich sein*

Hallo,



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Für Kinder oder Jugendliche sind die Preise außerdem recht happig - da werden sich die Eltern auch ganz schön bedanken, wenn sie 300 Ökken für den Lebenslänglichen abdrücken sollen - da ist der 5-Jahresschein angebrachter.



das finde ich nicht. Für Kinder und Jugendliche (10-18 Jahre) kosten in Bayern der Jugendfischereischein 10,00 € Fischereiabgabe und 5,00 € Verwaltungsgebühr für die Zeit ab Ausstellung bis vollendetem 18. LJ.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein Bayern : wie alt muss ich sein*

Vorsicht! Nicht verwechseln:

Angelschein mit Lehrgang und  Prüfung (mit Alter 12 Jahre machbar, gültig ab 14; alle Rechte als "vollwertiger" Fischereiberechtigter)

und dem Jugendfischereischein von der Gemeinde ausgestellt (= 15 €; gültig von 10 bis 18 Jahre, aber Angeln nur in Begleitung eines Fischereiberechtigten erlaubt)


----------



## Parasol (21. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein Bayern : wie alt muss ich sein*

Hallo Toni_1962,

Du hast Recht. Das habe ich nicht berücksichtigt. Dann kostet der 5-Jahresschein 45,00 € zuzückgl. 35,00 € Verwaltungsabgabe. Allerdings ist mir nicht geläufig, ob bei einer Verlängerung nach 5 Jahren die Verwaltungsabgabe erneut fällig wird.


----------



## alex g (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein Bayern : wie alt muss ich sein*

Also muss man nach 5 Jahren neu machen oder nur Bezahlen ?


----------



## Franz_16 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein Bayern : wie alt muss ich sein*



> Allerdings ist mir nicht geläufig, ob bei einer Verlängerung nach 5 Jahren die Verwaltungsabgabe erneut fällig wird.



Ich habe bei der 5-jährigen Verlängerung in 2009 40€ Abgabe + 5€Gebühr bezahlt.  



> Also muss man nach 5 Jahren neu machen oder nur Bezahlen ?



Du musst nur neu bezahlen


----------



## alex g (24. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein Bayern : wie alt muss ich sein*

achso , danke für die Antworten


----------

